# My feathered friend Dingles the emu



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

Emus are delightful


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Emus are delightful



They sure are
and I trust them more than ostriches or cassowary's


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

ArtGirl205 said:


> They sure are
> and I trust them more than ostriches or cassowary's


Ooooo yes ostriches can be very grumpy and fussy. I’d keep my distance.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ooooo yes ostriches can be very grumpy and fussy. I’d keep my distance.


Yeah And cassowarys brrr there considered one of the most dangerous birds
because of their slicing toe claws


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

ArtGirl205 said:


> Yeah And cassowarys brrr there considered one of the most dangerous birds
> because of their slicing toe claws
> 
> View attachment 93328


Exactly, I wouldn’t really want to spend my day hanging around them. Your emu friend on the other hand seems every polite and friendly ^^


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Exactly, I wouldn’t really want to spend my day hanging around them. Your emu friend on the other hand seems every polite and friendly ^^



Yeah she is
but she doesn't like strangers.. or men.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 7, 2020)

ArtGirl205 said:


> Yeah she is
> but she doesn't like strangers.. or men.


Oof, well, maybe I can just talk to her from a distance then haha


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 7, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Oof, well, maybe I can just talk to her from a distance then haha



When Dingles doesn't like someone
she turns away from them and drums loudly inflating her neck pouch, 
that's the sound of a female emu.


----------

